# New Keyboard. Any Advice?



## Pianoforte

I recently got hold of an Emu Proteus MPS + Orchestral keyboard after not having a keyboard at home for several years. I can't describe how good it is to play despite it being made in 1993. Its velocity sensitive with aftertouch and it has a wonderful grand piano sound but its not hammer action and sometimes I can sound a note too loud just by a tiny overhit which couldn't happen on a real piano. The advantage of no hammer action for me though is that my fingers have always had a problem with the weight of Piano keys and they don't get as tired on a keyboard. Its a controller keyboard with extensive MIDI capabilities and as such has no sequencer. I'm ashamed to say I have no experience with MIDI but I'm reading up on it now and will be rigging the keyboard up to my PC via MIDI so I can start recording. I need a sustain pedal for it as well. 

I can't read/write music and have always written pieces in crude symbols to denote basic paragraps. What I really want to do is compose a piece perhaps about 8-10 minutes long. I have the music its just the arrangement I've never been disciplined enough to do. Set it in stone with notes on a page. I've been listening to Chopin a lot and he is a huge influence.

If you have any advice on the composition or MIDI or hooking it to my PC or any PC software or anything else it would be gratefully recieved. I'm in no hurry to complete it but would welcome any tips to help me along the way. 

Many Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Guest

In my experience with MIDI it can be very frustrating. The problem is it writes the music EXACTLY as you play it, as it is intended to do. The problem with the is that rarley anyone keeps perfect time, and any kind of expression was also hard for me to get right. This could be becuase i had mid to lower end software but it has still tainted my perception of MIDI composing. If you can figure it out go for it and i wish you good luck with MIDI and good luck with the composition.


----------



## charlesrowan

Jamie,

1st you need a midi interface to comunicate with the module and computer. I use a Tascam interface. Any large music sore (sam Ash, Guitar Center, ect) should have a selection and the salesmen can help you. 2nd a MIDI controler to play the modle I would go with a 61 note full size key, again the large music stores should have these in stock. Since they are not synth or ditigal pianos it will probally run from $300-500. 3rd program PC-Band in a box, Apple-Garage Band. Both programs should be suitalbe for what you are doing. Hope this helps

chuck rowan


----------

